# 3 lbs of steak gone



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

:violin:

That's right. I could have strangled her. I really could have. I'm glad I was the one who caught her and not Cole. O_O"

Last night Cole and I bought ourselves a 3 pack of boneless ribeye and a little over 3 lbs of new york strip. I don't know why Cole bought the strip, I'm not particularly fond of NY strip unless it's in steak and eggs.

Anyway, we ate our ribeyes and became ridiculously full  and the NY strip was to be saved for other recipes - though it had been cooked on the grill and was still fairly raw - because I like my steak really really bloody no matter the kind. I wanted steak and eggs this morning. Well, Cole had to jet, so he and Pooper left to go back to his house. He left the NY strip up on the counter - assuming I would put it away quickly.

Either way, I was laying down on the couch, my stomach extended to its fullest, when a little wimpy black dog came up and licked the crud out of my face. I was all, "hmm...smells a lot like bbq." but didn't think TOO much of it as they had each already gotten a small piece of steak. I got up a couple minutes later with this odd feeling, like, "hmmm, I should put the steak up before that little rat (paris) gets it"

I walk into the kitchen to find Paris licking the remnants of steak juice off the floor. No NY strip to be seen. Of course, all I had caught her doing was licking the floor...Not stealing food off the counter. I was livid. And yes, I smacked her on the rear. You know what she did? She did a wimpy little submissive Paris dance around me and jumped on my shoulders trying to lick my face. YA, you little $#!7, you are SO lucky I know you won't know what I'm punishing you for if I scream and crate you right now. Paris is the kind of dog who will blow punishment off when she knows she has done something bad. The smack on the rear, ya, she danced around me like "Oh I'm terribly sorry.....was that _your _steak?" I could have sworn she knew what I was pissed about. :| I'm sure she didn't, though. Okay, not SURE. But I'd like to believe she hadn't a clue.

So. In lieu of not seeing her actually take the steak, she was not truly punished...AND I still fed her dinner, some chicken necks to stop her up.

So. Yesterday Paris's menu looked like:
.5 lb beef heart
.25 lb beef kidneys
.25 beef thymus
.25 lb chicken neck
3 lbs new york strip

Merry Christmas, Paris.

AND. I was hoping I would see her straining in the backyard this morning with explosive diarrhea. No, her poop looked soft but still fairly formed. Though there was a lot of it. I wanted her to "suffer" for it in some way. And she didn't even have diarrhea. ;____; Maybe it's because she eats beef and pork heart nearly every day.
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Paris has been VERY VERY VERY bad about getting into things on the counter lately. I've caught her multiple times and we are now in "counter surfing reduction therapy". /sigh/


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't think you should have cooked it....i think she has a perfect right to have steak...especially since you dissed new york strips.....as only worthy of steak and eggs....

after all, you did....and after all, she is so very cute. 

she would not have counter surfed had you just given it to her. and both of you could have laid on the couch 'ridiculously' full LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. It's not that they are ONLY worthy of steak and eggs. We were just overloaded on steak and I thought it was overkill that Cole bought 3 extra lbs of steak. 

It was delish. though. I did have a bite of it before the little counter surfing rat got it.

edit: And I really wished it would have been completely raw for her. D: Idk why! It just seems like she would have benefited from it a wee bit more.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> LOL. It's not that they are ONLY worthy of steak and eggs. We were just overloaded on steak and I thought it was overkill that Cole bought 3 extra lbs of steak.
> 
> It was delish. though. I did have a bite of it before the little counter surfing rat got it.
> 
> edit: And I really wished it would have been completely raw for her. D: Idk why! It just seems like she would have benefited from it a wee bit more.


there is no such thing as overkill.....good for cole LOL.

it's funny the way you told the story


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL oh gosh... sorry Kelly!!!

I liked your story as well, definitely got a nice laugh!!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

ROTFLOL!!! Sorry, please don't call that sweet, pretty girl a "little rat"


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, one day you will laugh about it the same way the rest of us are laughing now!

Sorry about your breakfast, hope the cornflakes tasted good. :biggrin:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, laugh at my misfortune.

I was waiting for her to barf it up. I thought she would. But she didn't.

And she is a sweet pretty girl. She is also getting _really _chunky and kind of rat like in her stealing capability. ]:<


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Aren't they little stinkers? Several years ago, my standard poodle was staying with my sister in law and stole a 3# roast off her counter and helped herself to it....guess she was trying to hint to me that Raw was meant for her lol


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think Paris & Morgan would be a gruesome twosome together.

Not steak....but my favorite pizza was sitting on the counter Friday night. I was letting it cool off and I went downstairs to do some laundry. I came around the corner to find a certain brown dog licking her chops and my pizza was gone. GRRRRRRR And what does she do....gets a wiggle but and starts doing circles around me. 

I swear, its a good thing theyre cute!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, you are SO right Kelley. The little snots are so lucky they are cute wittle innocent wabbys. Together who knows what counter they would conquer. XD


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dude is usually great about not stealing food, but I was sick last week and was laying on the couch eating a tortilla. I decided I had to pee so I set the half a tortilla on the arm of the couch and went to the bathroom. My husband obviously wasn't paying attention from the other end of the couch because when I walked out, a certain collie dog was walking back to his bed, lips pulled back as far as possible, with the corner of the tortilla pinched between his front teeth and the rest dangling from his mouth. I know the feeling.

When I was a kid I had a dalmatian who was notorious for stealing the top piece of bread off of unattended sandwiches. It didn't matter what kind of sandwich. It could be an all veggie or all meat sandwich. It just didn't matter. Nothing more than that top piece of bread would be gone.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I like to let beef and lamb come to room temperature before grilling it. So I USED to lay it on the counter for about 45 minutes. That changed when Neeko helped herself to a 2 lb butterflied boneless leg of lamb roast. Meat now comes to room temp and rests after cooking on the top of the fridge. :tongue1:

The story made me giggle. Thank you!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

When I have meat out that needs to thaw, I don't dare put it on the counter. I put it in the oven, (oven not on, of course), so that it will not be messed with.

But I don't do that because of the hoodlums. They know better. We have worked on this.

It's because of the cats. 

How the hell do you train a cat not to touch your stuff? Spray bottles, clapping of hands, a loud, "HEY!!!!", doesn't mean diddly to them. To them, it's worth all that.

The hoodlums, I can leave my plate of food that is ready to eat, sitting right next to them and they won't touch it. I test them often. They succeed brilliantly every time. I think the rewards I give them for leaving it alone mean more to them than the food on the plate.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

You seriously smacked her? Wow... maybe you should hit yourself first for leaving food on the counter when you know you have a dog who is liable to get it. No reason to hit a dog in my book, ever. 

But funny story, besides that part. I understand the frustration of a dog stealing food! Jackson did this before with my brother (who probably deserved it because he used to tease the dogs with food) when he grabbed a WHOLE pizza out of his hand and practically swallowed it whole. Ugh.

Yeah I learned my lesson about leaving food around or letting him get into food... almost $2000 in vet bills later, it's not as funny.


----------



## Nootherids (Sep 22, 2011)

My dogs best food stealing story doesn't even involve meat. It doesn't even involve vegetables. She goes for the more "exotic" foods in the world of a dog.

It's my mother's birthday a couple of years ago and we were recommended a new type of Dominican cake which was very moist with a layer of guava in the middle and frosting of course. We probably ate a 4th of it between 4 of us the night of and left it in the middle of the table still in the box. The next day only a family caretaker was at home with my grandmother when she heard a loud thump. She went out to the kitchen to find that my Nyla had squirmed her way through the chairs up onto the table and decided that she liked the cake as much as we did. By the time her licking pushed the box onto the floor the remaining 3/4ths of the cake was GONE!

We didn't even bother punishing her because she could barely function with a belly that full anyways. We basically put her in her crate which she didn't seem to mind at all because she completely passed out for the rest of the night after that amazing meal.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh gosh, what a way to ruin breakfast, huh? LOL.

Champ once ate an entire carrot cake.... you know, the kind that are round, only like 8" across, but equally high. Yup. Ate a whole one. He was never a counter sufrer, and oddly that cake sat on the counter for two days before he made his move.... he pooped orange for several days. LOL


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Becka counter surfed once.... I was cutting cheese and left the room to get my phone and left cheese and knife on the counter. Picked up my phone heard a clatter, ran back to the kitchen to find 1lb of blue stilton cheese on the floor with a tungsten carbide edged serrated knife lying between my pups paws. 

To put it politely I made a small sewage works in my pants as I tried to get my pup from trying to lick the knife clean of cheese!!

Lesson learned from my point........ an experience I do not want again. 

Pup kind of got lunched across the room, but for her it did not seem to bad as she landed practically on top of the cheese. Why she went for the knife over the block of cheese I don't know .

She no longer counter surfs in my house but does everywhere else!!, the vets is the worst, as she knows exactly where their treat jar is and goes for it, and the vet techs and nurses kindly reenforce this by then going into said jaw and giving her a treat.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turtle likes to cooler surf, she's to short to counter surf. We shipped lambs off the Mountain last week while we were loading she went up got in the cooler pulled out the buns tore them up a bit got back in the cooler took out the container the shreaded pork was in for BBQ sandwiches and ate about 3/4 of it.

The next day my dad went and got 2 home made cinnamon rolls that my mom makes every year to give the trucker. Well I only saw her when she went for the second one, she had already eaten the one. Of course I had to go get the trucker 2 more.

Though I see nothing wrong with a swift smack on the bottom, there was no need as I didn't catch her in the act nor would it do any good.At her age and a basset she just says do it mom I will just do it again. Why waist my time.


----------

